# Orange-breasted Bunting (Mexico)



## Glenn Bartley (May 2, 2022)

Here's one of my favourite birds from my recent trip to Mexico.

A real stunner eh!

If you want to see more from the trip I popped a gallery up on my site - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery - Mexico2022.html







Cheers!

Glenn

Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/800 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 1600
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (May 2, 2022)

Beautiful bird. Great shot, Glenn.


----------

